# Need help writing my campaign's article.



## DoctorBeautiful (Jul 13, 2013)

If you can take a look: igg.me/at/startinglife

I need help writing the things below to make it sound awesome? Anyone catch any errors? How to improve? ty


----------



## Conker (Jul 13, 2013)

You're literally asking us to pay you to try and achieve Internet fame and you want help on selling that? 

Yeaaaaaaaaahno.

I'm actually kind of offended.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 13, 2013)

So ... if people donate $500, they get the pleasure of going out with you (a nobody) while you pay for everything with the $500 they donated.
GOOD GOLLYGEE SIGN ME UP, THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN AWESOME DEAL.

Are you for real though? Seriously? No.


----------



## HungryWolf (Jul 13, 2013)

Everyone has different ideas of life, we don't need someone to explain to us,
If we want to figure out what it means, we have to find it ourselves, no with some person who wants to tell you about it.
The meaning of life is different in everyone's prospective and everyone learns them throughout life.
*We don't need money to find out the true meaning =*â€‹3=


----------



## DoctorBeautiful (Jul 14, 2013)

Conker said:


> You're literally asking us to pay you to try and achieve Internet fame and you want help on selling that?
> 
> Yeaaaaaaaaahno.
> 
> I'm actually kind of offended.



What I'm literally doing is trying to create a film that means something to me. I didn't say "OMG LOOK AT MY YOUTUBE CAUZ I DO GOOD VIDEOS." Did I? I don't want fame, or even that much money, I just want to be able to do what I love doing.

If I had the money to help someone achieve that dream, I would.


----------



## DoctorBeautiful (Jul 14, 2013)

Ansitru said:


> So ... if people donate $500, they get the pleasure of going out with you (a nobody) while you pay for everything with the $500 they donated.
> GOOD GOLLYGEE SIGN ME UP, THAT SOUNDS LIKE AN AWESOME DEAL.
> 
> Are you for real though? Seriously? No.



You're not paying for the dinner outting. It's a very large sacrifice to help me achieve what I want to do with life. I'm not selling the perks, those are just a little sweet bonus.

Also, a nobody? Seriously? Are you 12?


----------



## DoctorBeautiful (Jul 14, 2013)

On a side note, I guess it'd be horrible to donate to build a school for some kids in africa. I mean sheesh, to get an education? Yeah, they're nobodies.

It's exactly the same way you're treating me right now.


----------



## Icky (Jul 14, 2013)

You're comparing yourself, an amateur filmmaker asking for donations to make a film about his lavishly comfortable life, to underprivileged African children.

Oh, the irony.


----------



## Ansitru (Jul 14, 2013)

DoctorBeautiful said:


> You're not paying for the dinner outting. It's a very large sacrifice to help me achieve what I want to do with life. I'm not selling the perks, those are just a little sweet bonus.
> 
> Also, a nobody? Seriously? Are you 12?



I call it as I see it.
You are not famous, you are not well-known, you are not even a blip on the radar. Why on earth do you think "_go out to dinner with me for donating $500_" is a perk?

I mean, offer DVDs of your documentary. Offer extras like a making of on the DVD if people donate more.
Give them something tangible besides "_You get to go to dinner with me_" which is basically ... worthless.



DoctorBeautiful said:


> On a side note, I guess it'd be horrible  to donate to build a school for some kids in africa. I mean sheesh, to  get an education? Yeah, they're nobodies.
> 
> It's exactly the same way you're treating me right now.




The difference being that that school is going to help generations to come whereas your documentary about your life is narcissistic at best and dare I say it? Useless.
What are you bringing to the table that hasn't been done before? 

A coming of age-story? Been done before.
A slice of life-documentary? Been done before. And better too.

You aren't offering anything fresh or new. You are basically saying "_Give me money and I shall film myself_". Why on earth would we be interested in that?
Also: did you seriously just compare your egotistical project to development aid? Seriously?

  Last but not least: don't triple-post. The multi-quote is there for a reason.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 14, 2013)

We actually have a policy on these forums that posts advertising Kickstarter or other fundraising programs is not allowed.


----------

